# Merry Christmas Video from Lake Terror-among-us



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Here are our Christmas decorations with a twist at the end. Enjoy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Haunters gotta love it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, love the twisty part:jol:


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

I put a flashing red LED spot on it now to draw attention. My wife isn't too thrilled.


----------

